# Problemi con xfree

## fedeliallalinea

Sul irc non sono riuscito a risolvere a OzOnO il suo problema con X. Il problema e' che X parte

normalmente ma il mouse non ne vuole sapere (il mouse funziona bene con gpm).

Ho provato a fargli cambiare il Protocollo e il Device ma non ne vuole proprio sapere di partire.

L'XF86Config e' questo

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   240     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SNY"

        ModelName    "0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PciRetry"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SyncOnGreen"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "MGASDRAM"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "SetMclk"                   # <freq>

        #Option     "OverclockMem"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideo"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Crtc2Half"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Crtc2Ram"                  # <i>

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DigitalScreen1"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DigitalScreen2"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TV"                        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "CableType"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoHal"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwappedHead"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Monitor2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "Monitor2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "Monitor2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # [<str>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "mga"

        VendorName  "Matrox Graphics, Inc."

        BoardName   "MGA G200 AGP"

        ChipSet     "mgag200"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Mentre il log di XFree da questo:

```
(==) MGA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) MGA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) MGA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) MGA(0): Using overlay video

(--) MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "PS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Qualcuno a qualche idea?

----------

## cerri

Prova: 

```
Option "Protocol" "MouseManPlusPS/2"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Prova: 
> 
> ```
> Option "Protocol" "MouseManPlusPS/2"
> ```
> ...

 

mi par di averglielo gia' fatto fare senza alcun risultato comunque gli e lo dico.

----------

## Josuke

farebbe comodo sapere che mause è magari

----------

## hellraiser

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> farebbe comodo sapere che mause è magari

 

semplice mouse ps/2 generico...senza marca...

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> semplice mouse ps/2 generico...senza marca...

 

E non funziona con un banalissimo:

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

   Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection 

?

Ha provato a rifare la configurazione usando /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config?

----------

## hellraiser

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   
> 
> semplice mouse ps/2 generico...senza marca... 
> 
> E non funziona con un banalissimo:
> ...

 

mi pare che gia l avesse provato OzOnO....

non penso ke sia un suo errore....non so se ha provato con x86config...appena lo vedo glielo chiedo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   
> 
> semplice mouse ps/2 generico...senza marca... 
> 
> E non funziona con un banalissimo:
> ...

 

Gli ho gia' fatto provare questa ma niente. Non so fargli provare a ricompilare xfree?

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Gli ho gia' fatto provare questa ma niente. Non so fargli provare a ricompilare xfree?

 

Come dicevo prima, provate prima usando xf86config e rifacendo da zero la configurazione (anche se dubito cambi molto...), la soluzione "windozziana" è sempre la meno indicata... imho-ens...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Gli ho gia' fatto provare questa ma niente. Non so fargli provare a ricompilare xfree? 
> 
> Come dicevo prima, provate prima usando xf86config e rifacendo da zero la configurazione (anche se dubito cambi molto...), la soluzione "windozziana" è sempre la meno indicata... imho-ens...

 

Gli ho fatto provare sia xf86config che xf86cfg ma niente neanche in sto caso.

----------

## Josuke

provato ad usare imps/2?

----------

## hellraiser

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> provato ad usare imps/2?

 

provati tutti i protocolli   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   provato ad usare imps/2? 
> 
> provati tutti i protocolli  

 

prova a cambiar device: /dev/mouse anziche' /dev/psaux... so che sembra una cazzata, ma spero, prometto e iuro, che a me ha funzionato.

Certo, ho usato xf86config

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## leon_73

Non e' che e' un winmouse???

 :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte hai provato a fargli cambiare il mouse (prima di fargli ricompilare tutto il mattone) in modo da vedere se e' piu' un problema HW che SW?

Leo

----------

## bsolar

Per trovare il device giusto prova con cat /dev/[device] e muovere il mouse. Se lo schermo si riempie di segni è il device giusto.

----------

## cerri

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> prova a cambiar device: /dev/mouse anziche' /dev/psaux... so che sembra una cazzata, ma spero, prometto e iuro, che a me ha funzionato.

 

mmmmhhhh

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ file /dev/mouse

/dev/mouse: symbolic link to `misc/psaux'

cerri@cerrito cerri $ file /dev/psaux

/dev/psaux: symbolic link to `misc/psaux'
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   prova a cambiar device: /dev/mouse anziche' /dev/psaux... so che sembra una cazzata, ma spero, prometto e iuro, che a me ha funzionato. 
> 
> mmmmhhhh
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eh, e' proprio per questo che ho detto: "lo so che sembra una cazzata"  :Wink: 

ma resta che con /dev/psaux non mi ha voluto funzionare    :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*    *codadilupo wrote:*   prova a cambiar device: /dev/mouse anziche' /dev/psaux... so che sembra una cazzata, ma spero, prometto e iuro, che a me ha funzionato. 
> 
> mmmmhhhh
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Comunque anche questo e' stato provato.

----------

## bsolar

Non ho capito se con 'cat' il device da segni di vita.

----------

## Josuke

da quel che ho capito io con gpm il mouse va..quindi il mouse non ha problemi di sorta, solo non ho capito se è un mouse usb o ps/2

----------

## shev

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> da quel che ho capito io con gpm il mouse va..

 

E allora non può configurare X per usare gpm? A memoria bastava mettere /dev/gpmdata nel suo XF86Config (o cmq dare un bel man gpm o una lettura a /etc/gpm.conf), cmq su internet c'è molta roba a riguardo.

Ovviamente sempre che non provi repulsione per gpm  :Razz:  (ma se lo usa in console...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> da quel che ho capito io con gpm il mouse va..quindi il mouse non ha problemi di sorta, solo non ho capito se è un mouse usb o ps/2

 

Comunque e' un ps/2.

----------

## hellraiser

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> da quel che ho capito io con gpm il mouse va..quindi il mouse non ha problemi di sorta, solo non ho capito se è un mouse usb o ps/2

 

esattto....su gpm funziona benissimo....ma quando starta X non funge su xfree....   :Shocked:     chisssa quale mistero si cela dietro questo problema...

----------

## Josuke

il consiglio di Shev mi sembra ottimo...avete già provato?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> il consiglio di Shev mi sembra ottimo...avete già provato?

 

Gli ho fatto provare anche quello ma niente ancora.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gli ho fatto provare anche quello ma niente ancora.

 

Mi raccomando non limitatevi a sostituire /dev/gpmdata, come dicevo non mi ricordo esattamente la procedura con i passi necessari (che potete cmq trovare ovunque in rete), quindi documentatevi un attimo.

----------

## cerri

Stai utilizzando un kernel hardenizzato?

Hai provato a rimuovere "CorePointer"?

Hai provato a mettere proprio /dev/misc/psaux?

Hai provato a killare GPM prima di lanciare xfree?

----------

## paolo

Dentro a /etc/conf.d/gpm deve andare

```
APPEND="-R"
```

Una volta riavviato gpm

```
/etc/init.d/gpm restart
```

quella opzione farà replicare i dati su /dev/gpmdata.

A questo punto basta modificare /etc/X11/XF86Config

per avere

```
Option "Protocol"    "auto"

Option "Device"      "/dev/gpmdata"
```

L'opzione "auto" di solito va.

Altrimenti metterci lo stesso protocollo usato da gpm (attenzione che la sintassi è un po' diversa)

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## ldegiorgi

Ciao a tutti,

visto che anch'io lamento lo stesso problema di mouse non funzionante sotto XFree86 4.3 appena installato (Gentoo 1.4), volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva risolto il problema o ha qualcosa da suggerirmi.

Grazie e ciao

L.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ldegiorgi wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> visto che anch'io lamento lo stesso problema di mouse non funzionante sotto XFree86 4.3 appena installato (Gentoo 1.4), volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva risolto il problema o ha qualcosa da suggerirmi.
> 
> Grazie e ciao
> ...

 

Che m,ouse possiedi? Posta la sezione del mouse di XF86Config.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ldegiorgi wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> visto che anch'io lamento lo stesso problema di mouse non funzionante sotto XFree86 4.3 appena installato (Gentoo 1.4), volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva risolto il problema o ha qualcosa da suggerirmi.
> 
> Grazie e ciao
> ...

 

Che m,ouse possiedi? Posta la sezione del mouse di XF86Config.

----------

## ldegiorgi

Ciao,

grazie del supporto!!!

la sezione del XF86Config relativa al mouse è:

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse1"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

La cosa bella è che la stessa configurazione sotto gpm funziona.

Il mouse è uno stupido mouse PS/2 (è il trackpoint/touchpad del mio notebook EVO N600C).

Inoltre nei vari ng non ho trovato niente a riguardo.

Ora se funziona in console, vuol dire che il kernel è correttamente funzionato e che non ci sono strani conflitti di IRQ.

Inoltre ho provato con dei LiveCD con i seguenti risultati:

Dynebolic (XFree 4.1.2) funziona correttamente

Knoppix (XFree 4.3) NON Funziona.

Dipende da XFree, dal DEVFS o sa il diavolo da cosa?

Grazie ancora.

Ciao

L.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io proverei a cambiare protocollo provando il PS/2 e il MouseManPlusPS/2.

Prova anche con il device /dev/psaux.

Facci sapere.

----------

## teknux

 *ldegiorgi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dynebolic (XFree 4.1.2) funziona correttamente
> 
> Knoppix (XFree 4.3) NON Funziona.
> ...

 

è strano perchè dynebolic è una gentoo... prova a dare un'occhiata ai parametri usati su dynebolic allora...

saluti,

tek

----------

## ldegiorgi

Ciao a tutti!!!!!!!!!!

Ho provato di tutto ma non funziona un tubo!

Ho perfino provato tutti i protocolli mouse proposti da xf86config sia su /dev/mouse che su /dev/psaux.

L'unica prova che ha fatto muovere (in maniera assolutamente impazzita però) la freccia del mouse è il protocollo Microsoft.

Che mi potete dire?

Grazie ancora.

Ciao!!

----------

## ldegiorgi

Scusate, ma volevo comunicare di aver risolto il mio problema.

Non ho capito ancora bene il perchè, fatto sta che un paio di giorni prima delle mie prove avevo aggiornato il BIOS del mio EVO N600C.

Ho scoperto che se lo aggiorno all'ultima versione il mouse ps/2 non funziona piu' utilizzando XFree 4.3 (funziona, invece, il mouse USB). Funziona, invece, se utilizzo XFree 4.2.1!!!

Stranissimo ancora di più in quanto il mouse in console con gpm funziona!!!

Misteri di XFree a questo punto.

Ciao

----------

